# Just another day



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

Just another one of those days. 8 hours, 5 holes. Tons of rebar makes for a long day.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you ought to be wearing head phones plugged into some music or some good audio book to keep from falling asleep.....:yes:


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good Lord. How thick is that wall?


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

Roughly 2' thick.


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sushison said:


> Roughly 2' thick.


Can't imagine that bit is any good after all that


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just had a 5' wall cored. It used to be a sea wall that held back lake Michigan. 1.5" rebar. It was 7' wide at the base, had to saw cut that down 10" to bring the waste for the sink through... 10k just for the core, saw, breaking, and removal.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I just had a 5' wall cored. It used to be a sea wall that held back lake Michigan. 1.5" rebar. It was 7' wide at the base, had to saw cut that down 10" to bring the waste for the sink through... 10k just for the core, saw, breaking, and removal.



Nice! Sounds like a grand time, I cored a week ago two holes about 19" deep and 11' up on a wall for a 3" gas line. The only pain it was a mix of stone and brick so it bounced a good big getting started.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

And it was a tight fit


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm happy we sub that crap out now. Coring wasn't for me.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The best part about not drilling is charging the customer for the guy drilling.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> The best part about not drilling is charging the customer for the guy drilling.


Excellent. And marking up the core drilling charge.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Exactly. Hahaha


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> The best part about not drilling is charging the customer for the guy drilling.


Not so great when you have to put a $$$ number on it for an estimate and don't have time to get a quote from a driller. Then it's WAG and SWAG.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Sushison said:


> View attachment 76241
> 
> 
> Just another one of those days. 8 hours, 5 holes. Tons of rebar makes for a long day.


What are you using to anchor the stand/track to the wall?


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

yaacov said:


> What are you using to anchor the stand/track to the wall?


 a redhead quickbolt.


----------

